# Knee Surgery



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

I took Mylo to the vet last night for his yearly check-up and we found out th
at he will need knee surgery in the future. Right now he is a 1-2 and he will need the surgery when he is a 3-4. Has any one's chis needed knee surgery, or does anyone know how much it costs?? I am bad with money so I want to know how much to start saving. 

By the way, he weighs 5.5 lbs.


----------



## MyLittleTroubleMaker (Apr 20, 2006)

What is the knee surgery for? Does he have patella luxation? Funny that your post is here since I was just gonna write one about mine, having that condition.

Patella luxation is pretty common in small breed dogs and it is genetic. Mine has this condition so I googled some information. Looks like each knee will cost anywhere between 1000-2000 USD. And based on the individual situation, the way they fix this condition may be different. The cost I mentioned is for everything - surgery, checkups, hospital stay, follow up, etc.

If your baby has a different condition that requires knee surgery, the cost could be different (some may go up to 3000 USD per knee). And my Vet said insurance is probably not going to cover genetic conditions...


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

They had something on this on Emergency Vet (Animal Planet) this morning...they did knee surgery on a Pomeranian....took 40 min for each knee....the vet said it is a very common procedure. I'm not sure how much it costs.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My fiancee's parent's golden retriever had to have knee surgery last summer... it was $3000 per knee. She had 2 knees operated on.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

My chi Koke had to have both her knees done. The cost differs depending what area you are in.
Here in Maryland they gave me an estimate of $1600 for each knee, and then you pay for x-rays on top of that which are $85 each, they take 1 before the surgery and then one after the cast comes off.
I would recommend getting it done as soon as you can. They did Koke's worst knee first and it took her longer to start walking on that knee surgery than it did from the second one.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> My fiancee's parent's golden retriever had to have knee surgery last summer... it was $3000 per knee. She had 2 knees operated on.


:shock: 

Perhaps you mean $300 per knee?  
Carl and I just had a "talk" since he's sitting on my lap. I told him he's not allowed to have knee problems.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Nope, it was $3000 per knee. She had one knee done at a time. What happened was that she was running in their yard and injured a knee. She was supposed to rest it, and was going to have possible surgery because of it. She ended up hurting her other knee by tripping.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> Nope, it was $3000 per knee. She had one knee done at a time. What happened was that she was running in their yard and injured a knee. She was supposed to rest it, and was going to have possible surgery because of it. She ended up hurting her other knee by tripping.


I knew you meant $3000 I was teasing 
Poor girl 
And poor fiance's parents for having to pay $6000, yikes!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I knew you were kidding

Ian's parents, at first, were not going to pay for the surgery. Their dog, Lucy, is only 6 years old, so she still has a lot of life left. His dad was saying that she is "just a dog" and it isn't worth it. They finally decided to get the surgery (his parents make a lot of money, so it isn't that big of a cost for them). I wouldn't even think twice about the money if I were them.


----------



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

Yes it is Patella luxation. Thanks for all the info.


----------

